# Broadband, Satellite & More



## KJones

Hi! I need help quickly! I'd like to get Broadband installed in my house in Vilamoura, I need good speeds and a decent data allowance (unlimited with fair use - in an ideal world).

I also need satellie. I have a freesat box and dish but when I visited a few weeks ago it wasn't getting a signal.

I'd also like to be able to receive some sky channels as well.

Does anyone have a simple easy solution to this? I was about to subscribe to a Zon product for 52,99 a month but I don't think I'll be able to get BBC & ITV channels will I???

Can anyone help me? WOUld REALLY like to get it installed before Xmas!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## canoeman

Satellite first, this has really been covered but until the new satellite is in position then all the reports for *southern Portugal state that regardless of dish size you will not get a signal for UK TV channels* it is expected to be in place and online early January when switchover will start.

Short term* if you want to throw away somewhere between 400-600€* depending on who does installation you will be able to get UK TV via freeview or Sky but you'll lose it as soon as new sat broadcasts in January

Long term you can keep your fingers crossed that Sky will continue to broadcast on the wider beam, *but I wouldn't count on it*. Then you* might* be able to get a signal on the short term dish *but only might*
The sensible thing is to wait and see.

UK TV then means you will need some sort of decent internet connection with numerous options, I've just added a WD TV Live unit about £60 from Amazon that connects wirelessly to my router that I can connect direct to internet with and get Film On who rebroadcast UK TV Channels, just one option and so far I haven't done or investigated anything else with it but many

Zon, Meo, Vodafone they all offer similar packages and no *you won't* get major UK TV Channels like BBC1, 2, ITV etc

Internet all depends on your location for any supplier, Optimus WoW 4G if you can get it is a wireless internet with a + home telephone option basic package is up to 20mbs @ 24.99 + telephone with 3 options from 2.99pm to 6.99€ pm for unlimited national, EU & USA, Canada calls 24/7 and currently think you'll find the cheapest option available.

Your other internet options are Sapo, Meo, but for all you need a PT landline and Vodafone, TMN via dongle
For TV + internet + phone Zon, Meo, Vodafone but start up offer prices are very different to the real price again you need a landline, again what you'll get depends on where you are in relation to the Fibre Optic network

Don't rush and beware the minimum contract periods especially on any landline, fibre optic service.
All the offers via wireless can be returned for refunds within time limits if performance not as stated


----------



## IanW

You can watch UK TV via any computer, as long as you have a UK IP address.

I do that and can therefore watch all the channels and download from the BBC iplayer etc.

Re the satellite signal - I do not think anyone knows when it will go off.

Reading the forums, it has been due to go off any day for the last year or so. Another person reckons early December for sure. Your guess is as good as mine.

I am sure it will happen, but then it might not.

Please do not go and spend money on other equipment until you know for sure.

The cost of a satellite / installing it will probably be far more than paying for a mobile internet service and using a VPN to get a UK IP address even if the signal does not go down for another year.


----------



## SajidShah

For NET
SAPO ADSL Is Best
For Satellite You Can Use Any Enigma 2 Linux Receiver .You Need Internet plus 1 Cline for receiver and u can get full sky or any other satellite In just 80 euros per year ..
I am Watching MEO ZONE AND TV CABO FULL with TVC+Sport just in 80 euros per year


----------



## canoeman

Sapo ADSL is only best if your in the right location and close to a "ADSL" junction, you can't generalize for Portugal a house on one side of a street or one end of a village might have great ADSL yet another terrible.

Doesn't matter what receiver you have if the new satellite doesn't give most of Portugal a signal your not going to get anything

80€ a year really?


----------



## SajidShah

No Metter where are u but Sapo ADSL is cheap and good opation in Portugal and much stable then any network .. and Fiber work is close from long time.. i hope when its start peoples have much better service...

yes in 80 euro per year i can see that all Satellite..


----------



## canoeman

Well I totally disagree with your statement about PT/Sapo as a lot of others would, nor is it cheap my current Wow + telephone is cheaper.
Maybe when Fibre optic network is available I might change but no immediate likelihood and neither am I kms from anywhere
In our current house I moved from PT/Sapo for the exact reason they could not give me a stable connection or + .95mbs speed, same in our previous house where they couldn't give me ADSL at all.

I get all of the Sats you thumbnailed cost is 1 receiver no yearly fee and your highlighted one is the problem one for the near future when the new Satellite is in position and will be broadcasting a narrow beam aimed at UK which all reports say will not have the "spillover" which Portugal currently makes use of to receive UK TV programs


----------



## siobhanwf

I have many words I can use to describe SAPO and none of them are good!!!
Unless you are near an exchange FORGET IT!!!

We out uo with it for 5 years and I think the engineer was here at least once a month for the majority of that time. 

We moved to Satellite internet access two years ago....just sorry I didn`t do it sooner


Worth every penny it cost!!!


----------



## Sharoncf

siobhanwf said:


> I have many words I can use to describe SAPO and none of them are good!!! Unless you are near an exchange FORGET IT!!! We out uo with it for 5 years and I think the engineer was here at least once a month for the majority of that time. We moved to Satellite internet access two years ago....just sorry I didn`t do it sooner Worth every penny it cost!!!


Siobhan 

I did not even know you could have satellite internet. Could you give me more information?


----------



## coati

I use Tooway Unlimited satellite for Internet; can stream TV too


----------



## IanW

coati said:


> I use Tooway Unlimited satellite for Internet; can stream TV too


However they impose a download limit, or did last time I checked.


----------



## canoeman

All sat internet providers do, it all depends on package you pay for


----------



## coati

No limit, can throttle you back a bit if you are really heavy like us -we use in excess of 400 Gb/month sometimes!
This is a newer satellite and new deals

OOPS i JUST CHECKED MY SUPPLIERS WEBSITE ; i AM NOW THINKING MY DEAL IS A SPECIAL ONE SORRY ALL
Looks like we get some kind of loyalty deal having used satellite for more than 1 year


----------



## Ralpho

KJones said:


> Hi! I need help quickly! I'd like to get Broadband installed in my house in Vilamoura, I need good speeds and a decent data allowance (unlimited with fair use - in an ideal world).
> 
> I also need satellie. I have a freesat box and dish but when I visited a few weeks ago it wasn't getting a signal.
> 
> I'd also like to be able to receive some sky channels as well.
> 
> Does anyone have a simple easy solution to this? I was about to subscribe to a Zon product for 52,99 a month but I don't think I'll be able to get BBC & ITV channels will I???
> 
> Can anyone help me? WOUld REALLY like to get it installed before Xmas!!:fingerscrossed:


Hi,

If it helps you can get Internet installed, you can go online and use Free Live Tv | Online Tv | Live Tv for Free | Film On | Best Social Tv | Battlecam for uk channels it is very good


----------



## Ralpho

w w w . f i l m o n . c o m


----------



## Sharoncf

coati said:


> I use Tooway Unlimited satellite for Internet; can stream TV too


Thanks will look into it.


----------



## Ralpho

Sharoncf said:


> Thanks will look into it.


It is good, if you have a laptop with HDMI connector then you can connect the laptop to the tv


----------



## Sharoncf

Ralpho said:


> It is good, if you have a laptop with HDMI connector then you can connect the laptop to the tv


Ok now I am really showing my ignorance, I have an apple mac and tell me please what is an HDMI connector? Would a Mac have this?


----------



## Ralpho

No unfortunately MAC do not have this as standard, you have to go and buy an adapter, see if this link below works, it is this that you need.

I also have Mac as well so know your frustration, normal window laptops have the HDMI Port 

Belkin Mini DisplayPort to HDMI Cable (4 m/13 ft.) - Apple Store (U.S.)

try to highlight copy and past the above link into a new web browser, also you will need to have a new TV that has a HDMI socket on there, most flatscreen tvs have these so if you have a new telly you shouldn't have a problem

Hope this helps


----------



## Ralpho

but go to w w w . f i l m o n . c o m 

take out the spaces or just google film on and you will see the channels right away from your laptop and its free


----------



## coati

I use this it works very well. Fortunately I have normal laptops as well as Mac so I use HDMI cable as described


----------



## canoeman

There are other ways of connecting any computer to TV, HDMI though is a must if you want to view High Definition TV broadcasts


----------



## Sharoncf

Ralpho said:


> No unfortunately MAC do not have this as standard, you have to go and buy an adapter, see if this link below works, it is this that you need.
> 
> I also have Mac as well so know your frustration, normal window laptops have the HDMI Port
> 
> Belkin Mini DisplayPort to HDMI Cable (4 m/13 ft.) - Apple Store (U.S.)
> 
> try to highlight copy and past the above link into a new web browser, also you will need to have a new TV that has a HDMI socket on there, most flatscreen tvs have these so if you have a new telly you shouldn't have a problem
> 
> Hope this helps


Found it thank you for your help much appreciated.


----------



## siobhanwf

Sharoncf said:


> Siobhan
> 
> I did not even know you could have satellite internet. Could you give me more information?


Impartial Satellite Broadband Internet Provided in UK & Europe- Europasat

We have used them with great success an NO downtime


----------



## canoeman

Shame is since Tooway can't now be bought rented directly now the cost of equipment has skyrocketed, although running costs are still very similar


----------



## siobhanwf

canoeman said:


> Shame is since Tooway can't now be bought rented directly now the cost of equipment has skyrocketed, although running costs are still very similar


Not sure what you mean Canoeman. You can either rent or buy the equipment, it is your choice.


----------



## canoeman

The cost of the equipment has shot up to just under 400€ +35€ delivery + 30€ connection very different to when you could buy direct from Tooway no do these charges include router etc


----------



## siobhanwf

I agree that the original charges have risen. Back when the delivery charges we €49.99 and the price does include on months rentla.

I would still be happy to pay the new costs just to have PROPER internet access. It was the only solution for us ahving tried EVERYTHING and EVERYONE else. I spent 5 years with the Sapo engineer at my home at least once every two months . I then tried ZON for backup and that was even worst...also Vodafone and Optimus. and that meant buying a piece of equipment here and another there....

So I still say money well spent for continious access with speed and NO downtime in over 2 years


----------



## canoeman

Risen jumped sky high more like it, when you consider the actual cost of necessary dish and K band LNB, which can be sourced here at a fraction of price, like you internet has been a constant issue with PT but now WoW & Vodafone have upgraded our local masts I haven't had to go down sat route,


----------



## IanW

canoeman said:


> Risen jumped sky high more like it, when you consider the actual cost of necessary dish and K band LNB, which can be sourced here at a fraction of price, like you internet has been a constant issue with PT but now WoW & Vodafone have upgraded our local masts I haven't had to go down sat route,


How would anyone know when a local mast has been upgraded?

Wish I know how to find out LOL

Mind you must say that (so far!) I am happy with Optimus for broadband via the mobile network.


----------



## canoeman

Every supplier has a option to what's available normally operates off your post code or the shops can tell you, reality is that you still need to check in situ, at least the mobile operators offer a cash back option, PT, sapo, Meo doesn't
As an example
wÖw | internet instantânea if you scroll down it's under
PARA SABER SE TEM O SERVIÇO WÖW DISPONÍVEL NA SUA ÁREA DE RESIDÊNCIA, INTRODUZA O SEU CÓDIGO POSTAL


----------

